# Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?



## Dooser75 (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Kollege und meine Wenigkeit unterhielten uns gerade darüber, ob man, wenn man mit dem DeeperPro + an den zB. Kanal geht um mit diesem den Kanal zu durchsuchen/ eine Karte zu erstellen einen Erlaubnisschein haben muß bzw. generell einen Angelschein.

Kann dazu jemand was genaueres sagen?

Es geht um die Gewässer in NRW.

MfG


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Die Frage kannst du dir doch eigentlich selbst beantworten, wenn du lesen kannst:

Fischereigesetz NRW § 49:
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...s_id=3852&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=376663

_Mitführen von Fischereigerät

Niemand darf an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er nicht zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, Fischereigeräte fangfertig mitführen.
_

Ist eine Schnur mit einem Deeper vorn dran fangfertiges Fischereigerät?


----------



## Dooser75 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Frage kannst du dir doch eigentlich selbst beantworten, wenn du lesen kannst:
> 
> Fischereigesetz NRW § 49:
> https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...s_id=3852&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=376663
> ...



Es geht ja nicht ums Angeln, sondern  NUR mit dem Deeper das Gewässer erkunden, meine Meinung war, das es erlaubt ist, aber mein Kollege war sich da nicht sicher, daher meine Frage hier im AB!


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Wenn an deinem Deeper kein Haken dran ist, angelst du auch nicht. Wer nicht angelt brauch auch keinen Angelschein.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Das ist natürlich Auslegungssache, manche FA sehen in deiner Angelrute mit der dieses Gerät ja wohl ausgeworfen wird ein Fischereigerät, zwar nicht direkt fangfähig, aber in Sekunden fangfähig gemacht, manch andere vielleicht nicht?
Da wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, um Ärger zu vermeiden, beim Bewirtschafter anzufragen.
Bestenfalls schriftlich, damit du etwas zum Vorzeigen hast, bei einer Kontrolle!
Jetzt mal eine Frage an dich, warum willst du ein Gewässer auskundschaften, für das du gar keinen Angelschein hast?

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

In einigen Bundesländern steht und fällt das Ganze mit der Anbissstelle - Fangstelle (Senke /Pöddern etc)

Da sich mittlerweile immer mehr komische Gestalten mit Angelruten bestückt mit Industriemagneten an den Gewässern blicken lassen, ist das (nicht nur für NRW) eine interessante Thematik.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

hier oben, schleswig holstein, traf ich in letztem jahr jemanden der auch nur das gewässer kennenlernen wollte,  wegen einem gemeinschaftsangeln. 
dem wurde auch nahe gelegt einen erlaubnisschein zu erwerben.


----------



## jkc (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt mal eine Frage an dich, warum willst du ein Gewässer auskundschaften, für das du gar keinen Angelschein hast?



Hi, weil das Ausloten zeitaufwändig ist und man problemlos eine Tageskarte für den eigentlichen Angeltag kaufen kann?

Erlaubniskarte ist zum Loten allein meiner Meinung nach nicht erforderlich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dooser75 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Auslegungssache, manche FA sehen in deiner Angelrute mit der dieses Gerät ja wohl ausgeworfen wird ein Fischereigerät, zwar nicht direkt fangfähig, aber in Sekunden fangfähig gemacht, manch andere vielleicht nicht?
> Da wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, um Ärger zu vermeiden, beim Bewirtschafter anzufragen.
> Bestenfalls schriftlich, damit du etwas zum Vorzeigen hast, bei einer Kontrolle!
> Jetzt mal eine Frage an dich, warum willst du ein Gewässer auskundschaften, für das du gar keinen Angelschein hast?
> ...



Es geht nicht darum was ich will, sondern war allgemein gefragt, ob generell Leute ohne Angelschein/Erlaubnisschein Gewässer auskunschaften dürfen. Ich selber habe einen Angelschein, des weiteren mag ich ja vllt. Tiefenkarten, Strukturen von Gewässern  ;-)

MfG


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

kann man dann gleich verbinden mit dem anlegen von futterplätzen, inklusive freischneiden von buschwerk und schilfgürtel...


auf die interpretationskünste von aufsehern und wapo würd ich nicht vertrauen


----------



## Dooser75 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> kann man dann gleich verbinden mit dem anlegen von futterplätzen, inklusive freischneiden von buschwerk und schilfgürtel...
> 
> 
> auf die interpretationskünste von aufsehern und wapo würd ich nicht vertrauen



Ich seh das jetzt keine Verbindung zu dem was ich gefragt hatte, man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und jetzt nicht...hätte, könnte usw.


----------



## smithie (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> kann man dann gleich verbinden mit dem anlegen von futterplätzen, inklusive freischneiden von buschwerk und schilfgürtel...


Angenommen Du willst an einem fremden Gewässer 3 Tage anfüttern, bevor Du dann per Gastkarte dort angelst.
Würdest Du für die 3 Fütter-Tage auch einen Erlaubnisschein kaufen?



Jose schrieb:


> auf die interpretationskünste von aufsehern und wapo würd ich nicht vertrauen


Jupp!

Wie Naturliebhaber schon schreibt: ist ein Deeper an einer Rute ein fangfertig mitgeführtes Fischereigerät?
Das könnte allerdings eine interessante Diskussion mit dem FA werden...


Es gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten: 
Vorher fragen ob's dem Fischereiberechtigten recht ist oder für Dich festlegen, dass man mit einem Deeper keine Fische fangen kann und Du damit kein fangfähiges Fischereigerät mitführst.
Du kannst jetzt hier eine Abstimmung machen, wer wofür ist, wird Dir aber in der möglichen Diskussion mit einem FA nix helfen |kopfkrat


----------



## kingpimpz (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Ich würde garnicht auf die Idee kommen, dass es verboten wäre. 
Demnach müsste ja jeder Bootsführer mit einem Echolot eine Angelkarte kaufen...macht kein Sinn. 
Im Buch für Gewässerordnung steht folgendes






Klingt jetzt alles nicht so wild, bist ja kein Angler und angelst nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



smithie schrieb:


> Das könnte allerdings eine interessante Diskussion mit dem FA werden...



Und genau so eine Diskussion hatte vor längerer Zeit ein Kollege(ebenfalls an einem NRW Kanal) beim Einsatz einer Lotrute.

Als der mir die Story schilderte, wollte ich das zuerst nicht glauben. 

Murphys Gesetz an NRW Kanälen..gehste mit allen Papieren und wirklich Fangfähigen Gerät los, kommste im Jahr teilweise auf genau 0 Kontrollen. 

Aber wehe, die Pappe steckt daheim noch in der anderen Tasche[emoji849]

Der 105%ige Oberlehrer beharrte echt auf der Meinung, das der Kollege die Rute ja binnen Sekunden mit einem in der Jacke verborgenen Köder aufrüsten könnte. 

Könnte, hätte, würde+Aluhut..ohne Worte. 

Zur sicheren Seite dem zuständigen Verband eine Mailanfrage schicken und eine positiv ausfallende Antwortmail entweder augedruckt oder digital auf dem Smartphone mitführen.


----------



## Pinn (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zur sicheren Seite dem zuständigen Verband eine Mailanfrage schicken und eine positiv ausfallende Antwortmail entweder augedruckt oder digital auf dem Smartphone mitführen.


Sehe ich genauso wie RuhrfischerPG, vermute aber noch ein anderes Problem:
Der LFV Westfalen-Lippe gibt m.W. Jahresscheine aus, und die nur an Mitglieder oder Mitglieder angeschlossener Vereine. Wenn der Themenstarter nach Abtastung der Kanäle mittels Deeper Beangeln der Kanäle im Sinne hat, wäre es sinnvoller, sich direkt einen gültigen Kanalschein für ein Jahr zu besorgen. Der Jahresschein ist günstiger als mancher Tagesschein :g
Gruß, Werner


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Tagesscheine für die Kanäle gibts, Lippe Verbandsstrecke ist an Westfalen-Lippe Mitgliedschaft gekoppelt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Um das Gewässer auszukundschaften bzw. die Tiefe zu messen braucht man keinen Erlaubnisschein. Welchen denn? Es ist nicht verboten, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich für das Gewässer verboten ist, und wenn Angler darin etwas misstrauisches sehen, sollen sie es ...
Ich habe schon öfters Gewässerstrukturen erkundet mit dem Echolot, weil mich eben der Untergrund, die Tiefe oder aber ** interessierte. So und wer soll mir das verbieten mit welchem Grund?

Die Frage ist eher, mit was du dein Ei rausbringst ... eine Angelrute würde ich dazu aber nicht benutzen ...


----------



## Dooser75 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Noch einmal zum Verständnis, es geht NICHT um das Beangeln der Gewässer, sondern NUR das abtasten mit einem Deeper, um zB. nur eine Karte zu erstellen und ob man in diesem Zusammenhang einen Erlaubnisschein/Angelschein benötigt. Das ein FA einfach interpretiert/behauptet, das man in Sekunden nen Köder an die Schnur hängen könnte, ist mE. etwas schwammig, für mich ist eine Rute fangfähig, wenn alle Komponenten miteinander verbunden sind, einfach ausgedrückt.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Hallo,

diese Fragen sind nett - aber nicht wirklich zu beantworten - da schlussendlich nur vor Gericht die eine oder andere Auslegungssache geklärt werden könnte.

Und ich meine hier nicht die Trottel-Amtsgerichte sondern die nächste Instanz.

Und auch dann könnte gleichinstanzliche Gerichte in unterschiedlichen Bundesländern abweichend Recht sprechen.

Willst de Ärger vermeiden -> kläre es vorher. Willste ggf. juristische Auseinandersetzung -> mach es und schaue.

PS.: Lass das den Deeper vom ferngesteuerten Boot ziehen und das mit dem Angelgerät ist gegessen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Ich denke auch, dass wenn das Ei per Hand an einer Schnur ausgeworfen wird ist man auf der sicheren Seite und brauch keine bedenken zu haben...
Wenn es möglich ist, einfach die Angel weg lassen und keine Angrifsfläche anbieten....
Manche FA ticken einfach anders als normaldenkende Menschen und wollen Stress machen, ob berechtigt oder nicht...


----------



## kingpimpz (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Die Ruten dürfen auch nur im Waffenschrank aufbewahrt werden, es könnte nämlich sein, dass ein Unbefugter eine Rute nimmt um damit Fisch zu fangen. 
Transport nur ausschließlich mit abgeschraubter Rolle. 
Beim Kauf nur mit einem gültigen Fiachereipass und Erlaubniskarte
*


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Für mich hört sich das alles sehr schräg an!
Er hat einen Angelschein, will aber wohl (angeblich!) gar nicht an dem Kanal angeln, sondern seinem anderen Hobby nachgehen, Strukturkarten von Gewässern erstellen?
Muss ich nicht verstehen, aber irgendwas ist doch faul an der Sache?

Ansonsten finde ich es merkwürdig, von Einigen der hier schreibenden, dass FA ihre Kontrollen vorgeworfen werden, wenn sie am Wasser einen Typen zu Gesicht bekommen, der dort mit einer Angel rumfuchtelt und beständig irgend was raushaut?
An anderer Stelle wird sich dann beklagt, dass zu wenig kontrolliert wird?
Verstehe ich genau so wenig, schizo?
Bin raus hier und einigermaßen verwirrt!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Ausgerechnet einen Kanal mit dem Echo abzusuchen finde ich eigentlich besonders, die strotzen ja vor Struktur.

Ich glaube die meisten Kanäle schon vom Ufer her einschätzen zu können.

Anders ist das natürlich dann an den prädestinierten Stellen zur Deponierung von Zweirädern und sonstigem Diebesgut.

Wir sind den RHK mal mit dem Sportboot von Meiderich bis Recklinghausen.

Das war sowohl vom Echo als auch hinsichtlich des Panoramas wenig aufregend.


----------



## Dooser75 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich das alles sehr schräg an!
> Er hat einen Angelschein, will aber wohl (angeblich!) gar nicht an dem Kanal angeln, sondern seinem anderen Hobby nachgehen, Strukturkarten von Gewässern erstellen?
> Muss ich nicht verstehen, aber irgendwas ist doch faul an der Sache?
> 
> ...



Und wenn du mal richtig lesen würdest, bevor du mir was unterstellst, hättest du in meinen Fragen/Antworten, nicht einmal gelesen, das es um mich geht, es war eine allgemeine Frage. Ich glaube kaum das hier irgendeiner den FA einen Vorwurf macht, wenn er jemanden kontrolliert, weil er mit einer Rute "rumfuchtelt", ich denke eher das die meisten FA sogar nett sind und evtl. interessiert sind was der Jenige da macht.
Des weiteren, wenn man nichts sinnvolles zum Thema bei zu tragen hat, kann man es auch lassen.


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> ...Des weiteren, wenn man nichts sinnvolles zum Thema bei zu tragen hat, kann man es auch lassen.



danke für den freundlichen ton :g

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231361

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309627

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295938&styleid=40&styleid=1


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=137397

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35759


----------



## Dooser75 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> danke für den freundlichen ton :g
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231361
> 
> ...



Stimmt das war noch freundlich, zu dem was der zitierte geschrieben hatte.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Hallo Dooser,

du kommst hier mit einer Frage an, die mit gesunden Menschenverstand .... rechtstechnisch nicht auflösbar ist.

Deine Fragestellung basiert doch schon alleine auf eine Konfliktsituation, weil der Fall nicht exemplarisch beschrieben ist.

Also Stress vorprogrammiert.... und warum |kopfkrat#c


----------



## romelade (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Auslegungssache, manche FA  sehen in deiner Angelrute mit der dieses Gerät ja wohl ausgeworfen wird  ein Fischereigerät, zwar nicht direkt fangfähig, aber in Sekunden  fangfähig gemacht, manch andere vielleicht nicht?
> Jürgen



In NRW spricht das Gesetz eine klare Sprache. Da kann es mir herzlich egal sein, wie blühend die Phantasie des Aufsehers ist. Und zwischen "fangfertig" und "in Sekunden fangfertig" besteht ein riesen Unterschied.

Eine Rute mit Rolle, Schnur und Deeper dran ist KEIN fangfertiges Angelgerät! 
Und wenn du keine Angelhaken, Wobbler o.ä. dabei hast, wird dir auch niemand etwas unterstellen können. 
Somit spricht auch nichts gegen das Erkunden des Kanals.


----------



## fischbär (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Ich würde auch völlig auf die Meinung von irgendwelchen "Aufsehern" pfeifen. Es gibt nicht den geringsten Grund für eine Angelerlaubnis, es sei denn, es handelt sich um ein wirklich privates Gewässer, wo der Besitzer auch verlangen kann, dass jeder einen Regentanz aufführt.
Brauche ich einen Schein um mit dem Belly auf dem See rumzufahren? Nein. Brauche ich eine Erlaubnis um im See zu baden? Nein. Wieso zum Geier sollte ich eine brauchen um mir mit einem Echolot den See anzuschauen? Hat mit Angeln absolut gar nichts zu tun!
Vorsichtig sollte man nur sein bei Gewässerordnungen, die *Angler *auch für die Zeit zwischen dem Angeln zu anderem Verhalten verpflichten (Bootsnutzung, Echolotnutzung).

>Und zwischen "fangfertig" und "in Sekunden fangfertig" besteht ein riesen Unterschied.

Oh, da wäre ich vorsichtig! Ein Deeper an der Rute ist sicherlich nicht fangfertig, aber sobald alle Teile zum Fischfang an der Rute sind, wird's kriminell. Köder einhängen und so Späßchen zählen da nicht! Bei uns (undefiniert aber entsprechend WaPo und Konsorten): Angel nicht zusammengesteckt, kein Haken, Rolle in Hülle sind ok, alles noch fangfertigere nicht.


----------



## hecht99 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Warum sucht man denn überhaupt bei dem Thema die Konfrontation? Wenn ich an einem Tag meine Messungen machen kann würde ich immer die 10Euro oder so für den Erlaubnisschein berappen bevor ich deswegen mir die Mütze mit einem FA einschlage.

 Außerdem bin ich selbst FA und würde ihn bitten, sich einen Erlaubnisschein zu holen, da er mit der Handangel am Gewässer unterwegs ist. Selbiges gilt für Wurfübungen...

 Aber gerade die Themen wie: Ausloten ohne Erlaubnisschein, Dropshot oder Carolina mit Wurm auf Barsch in der Zanderschonzeit, Hechtangeln mit 3er Spinner im Forellenbach in der Schonzeit... usw. also das Suchen von Schlupflöchern, sorgt meiner Meinung nach für rigorosere Verbote, z. B. einer kompletten Schonzeit o. Ä.
 Die ganzen Vereinsvorstände üben Ihre Ämter in Ihrer Freizeit aus und ich kann es ehrlich gesagt verstehen, dass dann ein eindeutiges Verbot ohne tägliche Diskussionen ausgesprochen wird!


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Die Frage könnte ganz anders gemeint sein!

Nehmen wir mal an, es ist tatsächlich kein Angeln und man Bedarf keiner fischerreilichen Erlaubnis. Ausgehend hiervon, stellt sich die Frage, ob ich dann trotzdem ein in fremden Eigentum stehendes Gewässer "ausloten" oder sogar Karten erstellen darf?

Das könnte tatsächlich einen Eingriff in die Eigentumsrechte oder Besitzrechte des jeweils Berechtigten darstellen. Wäre also ohne dessen Zustimmung widerrechtlich.
Daher sicherheitshalber vorherige schriftliche Zustimmung einholen.


----------



## oberfranke (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Wer ein gebrauchsfertiges (Bayern) Fanggerät in der Nähe eines Gewässers mit sich führt braucht eine Angelerlaubnis. 
Eine Rute mit Deeper ist meiner Meinung nach kein gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät. Ob der FA der gleichen Meinung ist, ist nicht sicher. 
Da kommt es auf den Einzelnen an und der Erklärung die du ihn gibst, was du den da machst und warum.
"Ich will nächste Woche da angeln" ist eher schlecht und gibt wahrscheinlich Diskussionsstoff. 
"Ich schreibe eine Facharbeit über Gewässerstrukturen und seine Lebewesen im Rahmen des Biologieunterrichts" klingt da besser. 

 Vorher nen Erlaubnisschein holen ist manchmal die schlechteste Lösung, da auf unseren Erlaubniskarten steht, dass die Verwendung von Sonar usw. verboten ist.  

Ach ja gebrauchsfertig. 
FA kontrolliert eine Frau am Angelwasser. " 'Gibt ne Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei, sie haben eine gebrauchsfertig Angelausrüstung am Wasser dabei aber keine Angelerlaubnis.
Sie kontert: Ok, gibt ne Anzeige wegen Vergewaltigung. Sie haben eine gebrauchsfertige Ausrüstung dabei und auch keine Erlaubnis.


----------



## Dooser75 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Dooser,
> 
> du kommst hier mit einer Frage an, die mit gesunden Menschenverstand .... rechtstechnisch nicht auflösbar ist.
> 
> ...



Falsch, einfache Frage: Darf man, oder darf man nicht. Ja, oder nein. Wo ist da eine Konfliktsituation?

Ich will das ganze auch nicht ausweiten, etc. weil im Grunde die Frage mE. bereits beantwortet wurde.

Schönen Tag noch.

MfG


----------



## Dooser75 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Guten Morgen, sry hatte ich vergessen.

Ich habe jetzt mal bei der Bezirksregierung in Arnsberg angerufen und mit dem zuständigen Fischereidezernent gesprochen. Folgendes hat er mir gesagt

Ein fangfähiges Gerät ist erst MIT einem Haken ein fangfähiges Gerät. Das Gewässer darf ich mit dem Deeper abtasten etc. soviel ich will auch OHNE Angelschein/Erlaubnisschein zB. am Kanal,   ausser an verpachtete/private Gewässer zB. Vereinsseen. Ob zum auslooten/abtasten eine Rute, Besenstiel, oä. benutzt wird spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## daci7 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Also darf ich auch an einem Gewässer an dem Echos zum Angeln verboten sind mit meinem Plotter OHNE Angelschein und Angelsachen drüber fahren, mir eine Karte machen und dann beim Fischen einfach nur den Plotter ohne Geber mitnehmen?! |rolleyes
Was denkt ihr?

PS: Ich hab keinerlei Interessen daran das zu machen. Ich befürchte aber wir werden bald Formulierungen wie "Alle Handlungen die direkt oder indirekt mit dem Angeln zu tun haben, auf das Angeln abzielen oder das Angeln vorbereiten ..." in unseren Gesetzestexten wiederfinden...


----------



## smithie (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Also darf ich auch an einem Gewässer an dem Echos zum Angeln verboten sind mit meinem Plotter OHNE Angelschein und Angelsachen drüber fahren, mir eine Karte machen und dann beim Fischen einfach nur den Plotter ohne Geber mitnehmen?! |rolleyes
> Was denkt ihr?


m.E. ja - warum sollte der Bootskapitän ohne Echolot/Plotter navigieren müssen, "nur" weil sich der Fischereiberechtigte einbildet Echolote zu verbieten?

Wenn sich jetzt wirklich jemand die Mühe macht und sich eine Karte von dem Gewässer erstellt indem er mit seinem Boot den See abfährt, habe ich kein Problem damit.
(könnte ja jemand mit einer Lot-Rute auch machen   )


Ich kenne das aus Vorstandszeiten ja auch noch: man kommt leicht in die Verbotsspirale. Das liegt aber wesentlich auch an der Interpretationsfreudigkeit von ein paar wenigen (!) Anglern.

Und wenn dann Leute schreiben "wenn der Verein nicht in der Lage ist, seine Verbote ordentlich zu formulieren" kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diejenigen da intensiver damit zu tun hatten...


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



smithie schrieb:


> mUnd wenn dann Leute schreiben "wenn der Verein nicht in der Lage ist, seine Verbote ordentlich zu formulieren" kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diejenigen da intensiver damit zu tun hatten...



Denke dieser Kommentar bezieht sich auf mein Posting aus einem anderen Thread.



hecht99 schrieb:


> 1. Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein (Ist das richtiges Angeln oder nicht?)
> 2. Hechtangeln im Forellengewässer (Hecht hat in Bayern im Forellengewässer weder Schonmaß noch -zeit) in der Forellenschonzeit mit 3er oder 4er Spinner
> 3. Finessemontagen mit Tauwurm auf Barsch in der Zanderschonzeit, auch wenn so gut wie keine Barsche in dem Gewässer vorkommen
> 4. Bei einer erlaubten Raubfischrute und einer zum Friedfisch-/Aalangeln sind beide Ruten mit 10cm langen Köfis bestückt, den einen soll der Zander fressen, den anderen der Aal
> ...



Da muss ich sagen, Doch war auch in einem Verein mit einer Vorstandstätigkeit vertraut.

Tatsächlich sieht es so aus, Angeln ohne Angelhaken ist kein Angeln!!! Egal aus welchem Grund da jemand was auch immer am Gewässer treibt. Fängt er mit einer mit z.Z. unbekannten Methode Fische, verstößt er gegen Fischereigesetze und ist je nach Gewässer des Fischdiebstahlt oder Fischwilderei schuldig.

Wenn ein Verein ein Forellen Gewässer bewirtschaftet und die Forellen in deren Laichzeit schonen möchte, muss sich dann halt überlegen ob er das Beangeln des Hechts in der Forellenschonzeit zulassen möchte oder nicht. Wenn ja, dann mit entsprechenden Köder (Größer z.B. 15cm). Ansonsten muss man halt mit der Natur leben und akzeptieren das Hechte nicht in der Forellenschonzeit beangelt werden dürfen.

Gerade (Angel)Vereine sollten doch in der Lage sein, ihre Vorschriften so zu definieren, dass das für alle Angler verständlich ist.
Wenn man aber die eigenen Verordnungen so liberal wie möglich gestalten möchte, muss man wohl damit leben, dass es immer Zeitgenossen geben wird, die Grenzen ausloten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich selbst FA und würde ihn bitten, sich einen Erlaubnisschein zu holen, da er mit der Handangel am Gewässer unterwegs ist. Selbiges gilt für Wurfübungen...



Auf welchem Gesetz/Paragraphen basierend würdest du das festlegen? Das bayerische Fischereigesetz definiert das Vorhandensein eines gebrauchsfertigen Fanggeräts als Grundlage, einen Erlaubnisschein zu fordern.

Ist das in deinem Bundesland anders?


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Hallo,

ich würde es sein lassen, wozu auch, ein Kanal hat, wie schon weiter vorne erwähnt, eine einfach Struktur, da braucht man eigentlich gar nichts ausloten. Beim RMD-Kanal bei uns, weiß ich, wie tief der ist, das ändert sich auf den gesamten 63 Kilometern, welche ich befischen darf, nicht.
Noch eines könnte aber bei der Sache passieren (zugegeben sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber eben möglich); Du lotest und aus irgendeinem Grund löst sich der Deeper Du ziehst raus und hast auf einmal eine Situation, welche einem Verlust nach einem Hänger gleicht und ein Fischereiaufseher o.Ä. kommt hinzu. Aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus, im Gegenteil, jeder Aufseher oder eventuell auch Richter wird glauben, dass Du ihn verarschen willst und entsprechend wird das Ergebnis sein.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Heidechopper (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Meines Erachtens ist das Abschallen eines Gewässers mittels eines
mobilen, schnurgeführten Echolots KEIN Angeln. Es geht dem TE ja darum, ein Bodenprofil zu erstellen. Dabei sollte es jedem anderen egal sein, ob der Boden "langweilig" ist oder nicht. Es soll eine Tiefenkarte damit erstellt werden zu welchem Zweck auch immer. Um möglichst genaue Daten zu erhalten, ist die Verwendung einer Angelrute zu diesem Zweck ideal, da sich damit auch gleichmäßige Scangeschwindigkeiten erhalten lassen.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gast (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist das Abschallen eines Gewässers mittels eines
> mobilen, schnurgeführten Echolots KEIN Angeln.
> Gruß
> Rolf


Es sei denn ein Hecht sieht den Geber als Köder an, packt in und verkeilt in im Maul.
Dann mach das mal einem Fischereiaufseher begreiflich das du  keine Fische fangen wolltest |supergri


----------



## Dooser75 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist das Abschallen eines Gewässers mittels eines
> mobilen, schnurgeführten Echolots KEIN Angeln. Es geht dem TE ja darum, ein Bodenprofil zu erstellen. Dabei sollte es jedem anderen egal sein, ob der Boden "langweilig" ist oder nicht. Es soll eine Tiefenkarte damit erstellt werden zu welchem Zweck auch immer. Um möglichst genaue Daten zu erhalten, ist die Verwendung einer Angelrute zu diesem Zweck ideal, da sich damit auch gleichmäßige Scangeschwindigkeiten erhalten lassen.
> Gruß
> Rolf


 DANKE !!!

Einer der wenigen, die dir Thematik erkannt haben, worum es geht.

Bei einem solchem Thema, ist ja leider auch so wie beim Kochen, 10 Köche x 1 Gericht = verschiedene Rezepte ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> .....ich würde es sein lassen, wozu auch, ein Kanal hat, wie schon weiter vorne erwähnt, eine einfach Struktur, da braucht man eigentlich gar nichts ausloten.....



Ich befische jetzt keinen Kanal, habe daher auch keine Kenntnisse vom Angeln in Kanälen.

 ABER, müssten nicht Kenntnisse über kleinste Strukturveränderungen gerade in derartigen Gewässer von bedeutendem Vorteil sein? Wenn auch bei der Anlage eines Kanals ursprünglich einfach ein gerader "Schlauch" in die Landschaft gefräst wurde, können sich doch auch im Laufe der Zeit Veränderungen in der Gewässerstruktur ergeben haben. Denke da auch z.B. an Bombentrichter aus dem 2. Weltkrieg. Das müssten doch dann wahre Hotspots sein.


----------



## Dooser75 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...
> Noch eines könnte aber bei der Sache passieren (zugegeben sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber eben möglich); Du lotest und aus irgendeinem Grund löst sich der Deeper Du ziehst raus und hast auf einmal eine Situation, welche einem Verlust nach einem Hänger gleicht und ein Fischereiaufseher o.Ä. kommt hinzu. Aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus, im Gegenteil, jeder Aufseher oder eventuell auch Richter wird glauben, dass Du ihn verarschen willst und entsprechend wird das Ergebnis sein.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 Wenn der sich lösen sollte, spring ich erstmal hinterher, rette den Deeper, alles andere erkläre ich dem FA in einem freundlichen Ton.


----------



## hanzz (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich befische jetzt keinen Kanal, habe daher auch keine Kenntnisse vom Angeln in Kanälen.
> 
> ABER, müssten nicht Kenntnisse über kleinste Strukturveränderungen gerade in derartigen Gewässer von bedeutendem Vorteil sein? Wenn auch bei der Anlage eines Kanals ursprünglich einfach ein gerader "Schlauch" in die Landschaft gefräst wurde, können sich doch auch im Laufe der Zeit Veränderungen in der Gewässerstruktur ergeben haben. Denke da auch z.B. an Bombentrichter aus dem 2. Weltkrieg. Das müssten doch dann wahre Hotspots sein.



Dein Aber ist genau richtig.
Da machen 20cm Unterschied schon was aus.
Besonders im Winter.

Bombenkrater gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht mehr in NRW Kanälen. Vermutlich alle weggebaggert.

Was mich ein wenig erschreckt, dass die meisten FA hier empfehlen, nen Schein zum Loten zu holen.
Ja watt denn nu ?
Empfehlung oder Vorschrift ?

Da es kein Verbot gibt, kann es ja nur eine Empfehlung sein. Aber wozu ? Fischereiabgabe einheimsen ? Moral ? Neid ? Fremde fuchteln an “meinem“ Gewässer rum und fangen ggf mehr als ich ?

Raff ich nicht.


----------



## hanzz (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde es sein lassen, wozu auch, ein Kanal hat, wie schon weiter vorne erwähnt, eine einfach Struktur, da braucht man eigentlich gar nichts ausloten. Beim RMD-Kanal bei uns, weiß ich, wie tief der ist, das ändert sich auf den gesamten 63 Kilometern, welche ich befischen darf, nicht.
> Noch eines könnte aber bei der Sache passieren (zugegeben sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber eben möglich); Du lotest und aus irgendeinem Grund löst sich der Deeper Du ziehst raus und hast auf einmal eine Situation, welche einem Verlust nach einem Hänger gleicht und ein Fischereiaufseher o.Ä. kommt hinzu. Aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus, im Gegenteil, jeder Aufseher oder eventuell auch Richter wird glauben, dass Du ihn verarschen willst und entsprechend wird das Ergebnis sein.
> ...



Schwimmt das Ding nicht ?


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Dein Aber ist genau richtig......



Weiß ich doch. Denke da kann ein versenktes Fahrrad zum Hotspot werden.

 Damit möchte ich aber ausdrücklich niemanden dazu anregen, Fahrräder in unseren Kanäle zu versenken, schon gar nicht, wenn man selber nicht Eigentümer des Fahrrads ist


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Schwimmt das Ding nicht ?



Hallo,

klar, drum schrieb ich auch:... löst sich von der Schnur.
Sowas ist, aus welchem Grund es auch sein mag, immer möglich.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Wenn der sich lösen sollte, spring ich erstmal hinterher, rette den Deeper, alles andere erkläre ich dem FA in einem freundlichen Ton.



Hallo,

schon klar, kommt aber 1. auf die Wassertemperatur an und 
2. bei unserem Kanal, wenn der gerade in einer Zugphase ist, würde ich es mir auch im Sommer überlegen da reinzuspringen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ayron (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Vollkommen durch das Thema.....

Mal ernsthaft machen und wenn einer was sagt zur Not die Polizei dazu holen und bei noch größere Not feststellen lassen, was am Körper mitgeführt wurde.

Ne Fußhupe an der Laufleine gilt ja auch nicht als Wallerangeln.

Fischereiaufseher oder schlimmer noch Vereinsmitglieder,die so fähig sind den vereinsinternen Erlaubnisschein zu lesen, sind schon lustige Zeitgenossen


----------



## ayron (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> klar, drum schrieb ich auch:... löst sich von der Schnur.
> Sowas ist, aus welchem Grund es auch sein mag, immer möglich.
> ...


Dann hat er immer noch die Aufzeichnung auf seinem Empfangsgerät....


----------



## Rotbart (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Das Bayer. Fischereigesetz definiert Handangel als Schnur mit Anbisstelle mit oder ohne Rute.

Ein Echolot ist keine Anbissstelle, also verwendet man rechtlich auch keine Handangel. Ergo braucht man auch keinen Erlaubnisschein.

Zumindest für Bayern würde ich das so sehen.

Also würde ich zur Sicherheit mal einen Blick ins jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz werfen.


----------



## Dooser75 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon klar, kommt aber 1. auf die Wassertemperatur an und
> 2. bei unserem Kanal, wenn der gerade in einer Zugphase ist, würde ich es mir auch im Sommer überlegen da reinzuspringen.
> ...



Mann, oder Maus ? ;-)


----------



## ayron (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Mann, oder Maus ? ;-)



Rentner


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



ayron schrieb:


> Rentner



Hallo,

wirst Du vielleicht auch mal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ayron (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Ich glaube mit aktuell U30 kann man sich das abschminken

Also an alle die noch was davon haben - genießen|wavey:


----------



## Dooser75 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



ayron schrieb:


> Rentner



Dachte immer, das wären die Härtesten ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Dachte immer, das wären die Härtesten ;-)




Hallo,

das stimmt auch und ich gönne jedem, dass er im Alter gesundheitlich genau so gut drauf ist wie ich, aber dazu muss man die Jahrzehnte vorher auch etwas dafür tun und dazu noch das Glück haben, dass einem keine ernste Erkrankung befällt.
Letzteres ist meist nicht kalkulierbar - wie so vieles im Leben|rolleyes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oberfranke (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Was ist nun wenn jemand überhaupt keinen Angelschein hat und will aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ein Gewässer abscannen. 
Der könnte sich nicht mal ne Tageskarte holen. 

Ich bleibe dabei, keine gebrauchsfertige Angel, keine Tageskarte- da es kein angeln und keine gebrauchsfertige Angel ist. 

Der Eigentümer, Pächter o.ä kann von seinem Hausrecht gebrauch machen und es untersagen. Da durch das auswerfen des Deepers ggf Fische verscheucht und der Angler am Fischfang gehindert wird, kann es deswegen Ärger geben und die Ausrüstung kann eingezogen werden. 
Bayerisches Fischereigesetz Art 77 Abs 3 

Der der Threadersteller hat wohl nen Angelschein da kann es auch andere Folgen haben. Beispiel, der Fischereiberechtigte setzt den "Täter" auf eine schwarze Liste und stellt ihm keine Angelerlaubnis mehr aus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Eingangsfrage war auf NRW Kanal  bezogen, da gibt's wegen sowas weder 'nen Platz auf einer schwarzen Liste, noch würde da jemand Gerät beschlagnahmen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Dazu musst du schon überhaupt erstmal  kontrolliert werden(2017 genau 0 mal, in den letzten 6 Jahren ca. 4x)[emoji5]

Uns solange da nix wirklich gravierendes vorliegt,(ich vermute mal ab fischen mit Dynamit ) laufen die hiesigen Vereine eher Mitgliedern hinterher als umgekehrt.

Hab aber auch noch nie erlebt, das sich ein Verein sonderlich für deine Vorgeschichte interessierte..Führungszeugnis o.ä.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Uns solange da nix wirklich gravierendes vorliegt,(ich vermute mal ab fischen mit Dynamit ) laufen die hiesigen Vereine eher Mitgliedern hinterher als umgekehrt.
> 
> Hab aber auch noch nie erlebt, das sich ein Verein sonderlich für deine Vorgeschichte interessierte..Führungszeugnis o.ä.



Guter Punkt. Genau das sieht in Bayern nämlich ganz anders aus. Hier haben 4 von 5 Vereinen Aufnahmestopp und es gibt teils Wartelisten bis hoch in den dreistelligen Bereich. 

Mein Verein hat bisher noch aufgenommen, kommt jetzt aber auch an die Grenzen hinsichtlich der seitens der Behörden bewilligten Anzahl Jahreskarten. Und damit nehmen sich die Vereine hier in der Gegend schon die Freiheit, sehr genau zu schauen, wen sie aufnehmen. Der größte Verein hier in der Gegend hat beispielsweise 1 Jahr Probezeit eingeführt.

Und kontrolliert wird hier recht intensiv. Am RMD-Kanal kann das einem Angler täglich passieren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Yepp..Angebot - Nachfrage halt


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

immerhin hat derTE nen eindruck bekommen, auf welche möglichen diskussionen er sich einstellen muss.


----------



## M3ggid0 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Kanal mit dem Deeper abtasten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Mal nicht generell vom Kanal Gesprochen...
Ohne Angelschein hat man nicht unbedingt "Uferbetretungsrecht". Mit gültigen Papieren sieht das wieder anders aus...


----------

